# Gig - Riverstone Pub - Calgary Mar 9/10th



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Scrounged up a last-minute pub gig for this weekend. Perfect timing, I'm dying to gig test my new Suhr. :banana: 

Never been in this place, but I hear it's small. Any Calgarians here know the room? Who cancelled out this week?

The Riverstone Pub
773 Northmount Drive NW
Calgary, AB T2L 0A1, Canada


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know what it's like to play, but I used to drink there a lot. It's mostly a neighbourhood pub, but that area has a lot of SAIT and UofC students, and the food specials bring them in a lot. There's a big stone fireplace in the middle. It's been a couple of years since I've been in there, but I used to like it a lot.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Yup, me too, used to spend a fair amount of time in there. It was always busy. They opened a games room next door and I hear it's even busier now. It's just down the road from me. I can't go March 9 (I'm hosting a Margaritaville party) but we could try and go on the 10th.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Robboman said:


> Scrounged up a last-minute pub gig for this weekend. Perfect timing, I'm dying to gig test my new Suhr. :banana:
> 
> Never been in this place, but I hear it's small. Any Calgarians here know the room? Who cancelled out this week?
> 
> ...


Actually not a bad little pub. Long narrow room with stage at back. Gigged there a cupla times, easy room to do sound in, I thought.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool, thanx for the feedback folks. I'm looking forward to making a variety of amplified noises in there, designed to subliminally encourage people to drink beer. Come say Hi if you happen to drop in.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Just a followup: This is a nice room! Id definitely recommend it, somewhat small, but it has a proper elevated stage to set up on, and house stage lights with a foot controller. Easy back-door load in, no stairs. Very band-friendly, but maybe not for really LOUD bands due to the size. 

The gig went well, they liked us and said they'll have us back in.


----------

